# Catfish Basin?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Does anyone fish Catfish Basin? I normally fish around Blackwater and don't venture down in that area. I wouldn't mind trying to target Black Drum this year, since I didn't catch any last year. anyone have any hints and tips for this area or targeting Black Drum in this general area?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I fish Big and Little Catfish Basin. Good for Specks and Redfish when the tide is right. Never caught a Black drum from Catfish But have caught many in and around the channel between 28 and 26 (right out from Catfish basin) is where I have caught some really big ones.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks Gaston, I have been told the black drom likes a slow working bait, so I have started throwing a 5" saltwater bass assassin with a 1/8 oz jig head and have landed no fish. I have worked it slow on the bottom and jerked it aggressive and Avery way between. What is your go to bait while targeting these drum?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

menhaden when they are in. Also catch them on shrimp (dead work fine) in deeper water fishing on bottom


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You don't throw artificial? It's taking forever for the menhaden to show up. Have you seen any yet?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea I do but not for Black Drum. Never caught one on artificial but they should work


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the info. 

How deep does it get leading into Catfidh, around 5 foot for most of it?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Saw some Menhaden 2 weeks ago in the middle of East Bay, first I have seen this year and I have been really looking. Has a few spots around 15 feet! At the mouth it is very shallow in some areas as you probably know the bars extend out several yards so on low tide be very careful. Same with Skim lake, Yellow river etc. Easing around at low tide you can really learn the area pretty good


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

We're you able to net any? 

Guess I'm gonna have to fuel the boat up and ride over and do some looking around. Bad thing is my fish finder is on its last leg, sometimes it wants to work and the other times it shows a jumble of mess. 

Looking into the split image finders they have out these days.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Didn't Try them but did check them out to make sure that is what they were. Was Trout and red fishing artificial and didn't have my net.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm starting to learn that if I have my net and airator on the boat then I won't see a school of bait. Maybe I whole take them out so they will show up! Lol


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Black Drum. When the blue crabs make it North of I10 so will the Black Drum. Go at night and use a spot light in the shallows, the Drums will glow then toss a half cut Blue Crab in front of him and be READY!!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I'm starting to learn that if I have my net and airator on the boat then I won't see a school of bait. Maybe I whole take them out so they will show up! Lol


Funny...that's how I feel about ice chests and ice..
When I pack ice...I don't catch much.
Let me forget & go out w/o ice...seem to catch more fish...

I've never caught much around the basin...but I don't fish it much either.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> Big Black Drum. When the blue crabs make it North of I10 so will the Black Drum. Go at night and use a spot light in the shallows, the Drums will glow then toss a half cut Blue Crab in front of him and be READY!!!!!


 Crab are Drum candy Red and Black


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I bought a brand new crap trap just for drum bait, soaked a few in some holes with no luck.


----------



## Ashl67ey (Jun 4, 2013)

Black Drum in this general area?


----------

